# Is purging a lit cigar too frequently bad?



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

I normally smoke slowly enough that I take a puff when the cigar is close to going out. I've discovered that purging warms the ember, gets the smoke going, and then I can get a really nice smokey draw. Any disadvantage of doing this?


----------



## sbl212 (Jul 4, 2012)

It might heat up the cigar too much but I do that sometimes to cigars that don't burn well without a problem. I just give it a minute rest after the purge.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Why not just take a double puff? It seems like you'd get to enjoy more of the cigar that way.


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

I am a double puff guy....then rest it for a bit...then double puff again


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I purge mine alot. I have found it helps keep the burn nice and even. I will purge right after lighting, then do a slight 3 or 4 second purge every 10 puffs or so. Then I usually do a hot purge when I am nearing the end to get that little bit of flavors out.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Nothing wrong with purging a lot as long as you're enjoying the cigar. Some purge will even help keep down the tar buildup.

The only thing I'd watch out for is that your ash will drop easier. As insulates the heat and helps keep the amber lit. You get more flavor with cooler amber, IMO. As long as you do it every once in a while, I see no harm in it.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Excessive purging will cause a cigar to burn to hot.
The key is to set it down for a bit after purging.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

I purge just after lighting, then again after each time the ash falls, and sometimes when the flavor is taking an undesirable turn. 
To prevent overheating, I give the cigar the same break after a purge as between puffs.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I don't do it. Makes the smoke too hot.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I purge a couple or three times throughout the smoke for a robusto sized cigar. Not a long purge, probably for less than my normal draw.

I also purge if the cigar has been siting for awhile even though I am a double puffer.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

I purge once every 1/3, unless it needs more. I probably do it more out of habit, than necessity.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Do what you will...but...

As it was said, purging heats up the cigar, which then starts forming off flavors in the tobacco. The key is to smoke slow. If the cigar is nearly going out, then you're smoking too slowly, or you need to do the double puff as mentioned. Purging does help remove some of the nasties when your cigar goes out though, I'm cringing hearing how often you purge. I purge maybe one in 20 cigars, and that's only because I got to talking and it went out. You're doing yourself and the cigar a disservice by purging that often and destroying the complex flavors that build as the cigar progresses. As far as keeping your cigar burning evenly, the ember is usually hottest at the bottom, rotate the cigar if you start getting uneven burning. If it's not perfectly straight, who cares... if you got a 1 inch difference, then whip out the ole torch and burn the part that's falling behind, DON'T PURGE though... I'm feeling kind of sick hearing how often people are purging in this thread... I'm getting quite sad hearing of all the purging going on in this thread.










This is my thought, do what you want, it's your cigar, your enjoyment, though you may find you have more flavor and enjoyment from a purge free way.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm with hardcz, frequent purging prevents the stick from producing the flavors that it could. That smoke in the stick deposits some goodness on the tobacco within. If you prevent the buildup of tars/resins by purging, you might be foregoing some interesting flavors the smoke could provide. I guess in theory you are avoiding some of the "heavy" smoke produced when the deposits burn, at the sacrifice of not allowing a stick's complexity to progress as it could. 

I only purge immediately after lighting, and very rarely if things are getting too uneven - like canoeing. I get the stick going, then purge. My thought (whether correct or not) is that the initial smoke from lighting isn't the same quality produced by the ember after the stick is properly lit. At least that's always what's occurred to me...like incomplete combustion of the tobacco/butane impurities. Sometimes I never bother to purge because the stick tastes that good when it's lit.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

Brettanomyces said:


> Why not just take a double puff? It seems like you'd get to enjoy more of the cigar that way.


I do both, but the reason I can see somebody not doing a double puff is the heat. Also a purge has the advantage of getting rid of some of the tar build up. It just depends. If the cigar is cool and the flavor isn't bitter than a double puff is required. If the cigar tastes bitter you might need to purge it. It might get a little hot after so let it cool till the cherry is a darker orange and you're good to go.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Avenidadecuba said:


> I do both, but the reason I can see somebody not doing a double puff is the heat. Also a purge has the advantage of getting rid of some of the tar build up. It just depends. If the cigar is cool and the flavor isn't bitter than a double puff is required. If the cigar tastes bitter you might need to purge it. It might get a little hot after so let it cool till the cherry is a darker orange and you're good to go.


I disagree. There really is no reason to purge the cigar unless it goes out.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

As stated purging can be either advantage or disadvantages depending on how its done and how often. Personally I have no problems with purging if the cigar starts tasting "off". From my experience this is needed more often with cigars that haven't had enough rest/aging.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Try both ways, and pay attention to the result. Form your own opinion. Do what you prefer.
"Smoke how you like, like how you smoke."


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

I purge, I double puff, I triple puff - hell I leave the damn thing in my mouth for 10 minutes at a time and use it as a snorkel sometimes!

My advice to everyone is that cigar smoking is meant to be relaxing, smoke it how you enjoy it and don't worry about it.

That's my not so expert opinon.

BR,

Steve Saka
CEO, Drew Estate


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

hardcz said:


> I disagree. There really is no reason to purge the cigar unless it goes out.


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I never purge and i never relight!


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

ssaka said:


> I purge, I double puff, I triple puff - hell I leave the damn thing in my mouth for 10 minutes at a time and use it as a snorkel sometimes!
> 
> My advice to everyone is that cigar smoking is meant to be relaxing, smoke it how you enjoy it and don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your always great words of wisdom Mr. Saka. And keep the cigars coming! I enjoy your brand immensely.

-Andy


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Eleigh said:


> I normally smoke slowly enough that I take a puff when the cigar is close to going out. I've discovered that purging warms the ember, gets the smoke going, and then I can get a really nice smokey draw. Any disadvantage of doing this?


Hey Eleigh don't take this the wrong way. I'm a noobie also, but I don't get this. Your tag says your last smoked was a Padron half corona.

1- how long does it take to finish this half corona, that you smoke slow enough it is barely stays lit ?

2- I rarely, rarely purge. When I do, it's because I'm tasting a resin-type buildup I wish to expel. Others here I see purge frequently.
However, I would think purging to relight, or re-excite a sleeping cigar seems counter productive. Why not simply blow on the tip?

3- What RH% is your humidor at ?

4- Your smoking session: Are you sitting somewhere dedicated to a relaxing smoke? Or are you interrupted to deliver babies?

I'm interested if there is more to the story.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I disagree. There really is no reason to purge the cigar unless it goes out.


Again, it is ok to purge if the tar builds up. When you are near the end and a cigar sours and gets tarry/charry tasting like charcoal then purge it, and you'll be surprised how the flavors relax a little and a lot of that goes away. I rarely if ever purge unless this is the case, or during a relight.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

ssaka said:


> I purge, I double puff, I triple puff - hell I leave the damn thing in my mouth for 10 minutes at a time and use it as a snorkel sometimes!
> 
> My advice to everyone is that cigar smoking is meant to be relaxing, smoke it how you enjoy it and don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


Here here! In fact, I just purged an Undercrown the other day as I got to nub and it brought it alive! Love your smokes and I agree wholeheartedly. The only reason I share my method is that some might want to try it and then come to like it's effects. If they don't then ok, but at least they learned somethin.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Avenidadecuba said:


> Again, it is ok to purge if the tar builds up. When you are near the end and a cigar sours and gets tarry/charry tasting like charcoal then purge it, and you'll be surprised how the flavors relax a little and a lot of that goes away. I rarely if ever purge unless this is the case, or during a relight.


I agree with smoking however you like, or want, though, it's not needed, and doing so can really screw up the awesomeness of the cigar you're smoking.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

hardcz said:


> Do what you will...but...
> 
> As it was said, purging heats up the cigar, which then starts forming off flavors in the tobacco. The key is to smoke slow. If the cigar is nearly going out, then you're smoking too slowly, or you need to do the double puff as mentioned. Purging does help remove some of the nasties when your cigar goes out though, I'm cringing hearing how often you purge. I purge maybe one in 20 cigars, and that's only because I got to talking and it went out. You're doing yourself and the cigar a disservice by purging that often and destroying the complex flavors that build as the cigar progresses. As far as keeping your cigar burning evenly, the ember is usually hottest at the bottom, rotate the cigar if you start getting uneven burning. If it's not perfectly straight, who cares... if you got a 1 inch difference, then whip out the ole torch and burn the part that's falling behind, DON'T PURGE though... I'm feeling kind of sick hearing how often people are purging in this thread... I'm getting quite sad hearing of all the purging going on in this thread.
> 
> ...


Actually I get a better favour by purging occasionally. What makes you so anti? Did you purge for a while and then get put off it? I'm intrigued.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


> Hey Eleigh don't take this the wrong way. I'm a noobie also, but I don't get this. Your tag says your last smoked was a Padron half corona.
> 
> 1- how long does it take to finish this half corona, that you smoke slow enough it is barely stays lit ?
> 
> ...


Some people may not believe me when I say this, but the padron lasted a little over an hour. I didn't relight it once. To give you an idea, I smoked a 5 inch Uzi the other day, and it took me a shade over 2 hours. I attribute this to the speed I smoke, and also the altitude here is a mile above see level.

Humidor is at 68.


----------



## Eleigh (Jun 8, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I agree with smoking however you like, or want, though, it's not needed, and doing so can really screw up the awesomeness of the cigar you're smoking.


You're clearly very adamant about your opinion here, so I'm interested to know why. What are you basing this on? (I don't want to be missing a trick here).


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I purge just about every time I smoke a cigar at least once. As long as you let it rest a smidge afterwards, I find it to adversely affect the cigar none at all. As a matter of fact, it can make a chitty smoke a little better, if anything.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

So do you more experienced guys think the vitola (specifically RG) plays into the discussion as to whether purging helps, hurts, or simply doesn't affect the smoke?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

To purge or not to purge, that is the question? I was taught that purging was not a good idea as it heats the cigar and muddles the flavors. Is that the right answer? Who knows. Ask a hundred people and you'll get at least 75 different answers. It's your cigar and experience do with it as you will. I can tell you I smoke more than the average number of cigars a day (3-5) and I can't tell you the last time I had a cigar go out and when it does I hit it with the torch.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

Johnpaul said:


> As stated purging can be either advantage or disadvantages depending on how its done and how often. Personally I have no problems with purging if the cigar starts tasting "off". From my experience this is needed more often with cigars that haven't had enough rest/aging.


This is my experience also. With a young stick, I find it helps a lot. With a well rested stick, I dont do it as often.



ten08 said:


> Try both ways, and pay attention to the result. Form your own opinion. Do what you prefer.
> "Smoke how you like, like how you smoke."


This would be my advice as well. However, I am interested in what others do and why.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I think purging only helps, IMO. I don't care if it's a NC or CC. They both benefit when the acrid taste starts to build up. It seems to clean up the taste, but then I retrohale too. I might be more sensitive to the flavor profile than someone who doesn't retrohale.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Tman said:


> I think purging only helps, IMO. I don't care if it's a NC or CC. They both benefit when the acrid taste starts to build up. It seems to clean up the taste, but then I retrohale too. I might be more sensitive to the flavor profile than someone who doesn't retrohale.


I retrohale everything I smoke if it's not too harsh. As I mentioned before, it will take away some character the cigar builds as you smoke it down. Ultimately it's your cigar, do what you want, dip it in milk for all I care, though if you always purge, you'll be missing out on another experience from the cigar.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

hardcz said:


> I retrohale everything I smoke if it's not too harsh. As I mentioned before, it will take away some character the cigar builds as you smoke it down. Ultimately it's your cigar, do what you want, dip it in milk for all I care, though if you always purge, you'll be missing out on another experience from the cigar.


I've done it both ways. I don't miss the foul taste from not purging. Actually, I get better taste from it.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I think you have a better chance of ruining your smoke with the torch than the purge. The biggest mistake I see most smokers make, & with guys that should know better, is sticking their torch directly onto the cigar, rather than letting the heat of the torch light the cigar. This causes a lot of changes with the flavors IMO. I've found that toasting & lighting with a soft flame seem to produce a better overall experience with the flavors of cigars that I've smoked lit both ways.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I might not be the sharpest tool in the shed, but I'm pretty sure I've figured out the following:

1. Some people like to purge
2. Some people don't like to purge
3. Some people think purging makes the cigar taste better
4. Some people think it makes the cigar taste like kaka
5. some people agree with others opinions
6. Some people don't

If someone wants me to spell out why I don't purge, I can't. That's how I was taught. Works for me and that's what counts. I have come to one conclusion and that is smoking a cigar allows me to relax and do what I want, how I want, without fear of retirubtion. Once I start thinking about this kind of nonsense I might as well go to work because the enjoyment of the cigar is gone.:mmph:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

capttrips said:


> I might not be the sharpest tool in the shed, but I'm pretty sure I've figured out the following:
> 
> 1. Some people like to purge
> 2. Some people don't like to purge
> ...


I totally agree with this.

I don't think there's really any right or wrong for this. It just rubbed me the wrong way when someone pointed out earlier "this is the only way to smoke." I use natural flame lighter for the time I can relax by myself and melt away the burdens of the day with a cigar. I think natural flame doesn't overheat the cigar like the torch lighter does. I also cut the head off after lighting it so I restrict the smoke from traveling up to the head as I light my cigar. Some people might find all this strange, but I actually enjoy it like a ritual.

Point is, there are various way to enjoy a cigar. Keep your mind open and don't be so quick to judge.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Tman said:


> Point is, there are various way to enjoy a cigar. Keep your mind open and don't be so quick to judge.


----------



## gogirlanime (Jul 5, 2012)

This is good information to know, thank you!


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I purge my cigars, I do it often, in fact it's probably every stick. If you don't like me purging my cigars, then don't smoke my cigar...


----------



## ssaka (Oct 28, 2007)

capttrips said:


> I might not be the sharpest tool in the shed, but I'm pretty sure I've figured out the following:
> 
> 1. Some people like to purge
> 2. Some people don't like to purge
> ...


You got it!!! Don't let anyone ever tell you are a couple slices light of a loaf... ;>

STS


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

ssaka said:


> You got it!!! Don't let anyone ever tell you are a couple slices light of a loaf... ;>
> 
> STS


Congratulations on your promotion and keep up the great work!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Well, just cuz I love stirrin' up shit I'll reply to this.

First of all, I am a cigar noob. Only been smoking about a year. But in that year I have been paying close attention to what I like and don't like. I figure if I am going to do something that may kill me, I want to get as much enjoyment out of it as possible along the way.

For the first 5 or 6 months of smoking I didn't even know what purging or 'double puffing' were. But what I did know is that I really didn't like how bitter my cigars got down towards the nub. I also didn't like how hard it was to sometimes get decent smoke production from a stick and keep it burning well. So I went out in search for answers.

First I started double puffing. Opened up a new world to me! Cigars that used to go out all the time were now staying nicely lit. Cigars that I never realy tasted before now had real flavor since I was getting enough smoke out of them. But I still had a problem with that bitter taste in the last third and after a relight, though that was rarely needed now. So I learned about purging.

Purging has made MY smoking experience 100x better. When the cigar starts getting bitter and acrid the purge allows me to get MORE flavor from the last third. Doesn't ruin complexity for me at all. I know this because I have smoked many of the same sticks both with and without purging. It wasn't an issue of 'complexity,' it was an issue of 'nasty'. For what it's worth, I don't purge for 5 or 6 seconds or whatever I have seen some post. During the final third of the cigar, or whenever the flavors start funkying up, I start purging with every couple puffs *instead* of double puffing. My purge lasts pretty much as long as my "priming" puff, only it's blowing out instead of sucking in. That way, the coal doesn't get overheated, just heats up as much as it would have if I was taking the double puff anyway. Then take my usual puff and enjoyment ensues.

If you disagree with me. I don't really care. Do what you want. But if you are open-minded, take a stick that you already know the profile of and give this a try. If you like it, great, if you don't, fine. Do whatever it takes to make your cigar experience as enjoyable as possible.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> Well, just cuz I love stirrin' up shit I'll reply to this.
> 
> First of all, I am a cigar noob. Only been smoking about a year. But in that year I have been paying close attention to what I like and don't like. I figure if I am going to do something that may kill me, I want to get as much enjoyment out of it as possible along the way.


ound:ound: I agree with you, but THIS was sooo funny!


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I retrohale everything I smoke if it's not too harsh. As I mentioned before, it will take away some character the cigar builds as you smoke it down. Ultimately it's your cigar, do what you want, dip it in milk for all I care, though if you always purge, you'll be missing out on another experience from the cigar.


LOL..dip it in milk


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

capttrips said:


> I might not be the sharpest tool in the shed, but I'm pretty sure I've figured out the following:
> 
> 1. Some people like to purge
> 2. Some people don't like to purge
> ...


+1 !!!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

gogirlanime said:


> This is good information to know, thank you!


So which side did you join? The Galactic Empire or the Rebel Alliance? :laser:

Choose wisely you must. Mmmmm...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I typically purge gently right after lighting and not again until somewhere in the back third. This sweetens the smoke back up tremendously and gets rid of all the bitterness built up through the first two.

The risk you run in purging too hard and too often is that you're introducing a lot of moisture into the cigar via your breath. This will tend to make it run hot and go out. The only time I ever purge hard is when it goes out and I don't intend on relighting right away. I repeat, just before I do relight.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> I typically purge gently right after lighting and not again until somewhere in the back third. This sweetens the smoke back up tremendously and gets rid of all the bitterness built up through the first two.
> 
> The risk you run in purging too hard and too often is that you're introducing a lot of moisture into the cigar via your breath. This will tend to make it run hot and go out. The only time I ever purge hard is when it goes out and I don't intend on relighting right away. I repeat, just before I do relight.


Well shoot, if don does it then I don't care what the rest of you say, I know I'm doin it right! :biggrin:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> The risk you run in purging too hard and too often is that you're introducing a lot of moisture into the cigar via your breath. This will tend to make it run hot and go out. The only time I ever purge hard is when it goes out and I don't intend on relighting right away. I repeat, just before I do relight.


Exactly... That's the only drawbacks with purging I've ever had, & if your careful they're easily avoidable.

Heck, sometimes I've purged a cigar to kind of kick start it. Normally this is one something I've smoked a bagillion times & know what it is to be expecting flavor wise from it, but it'll sometimes _get the cigar into gear_ in a way.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I do it mostly when first lit to get an even burn. Sometimes I do it mid stick to correct a burn or 'reset' the flavour profile if I have been too frequent with the puffs etc.

When purging, do it gently and gradually. Just be careful you don't overheat the stick and you end up with burnt, toasty flavours. One of the ways I prevent overheating after purging is to purge, then draw, then let the stick rest for a while (up to about a minute depending on the burn intensity) before resuming.


----------



## eddyeddy (Jul 12, 2012)

Today I've paid more attention after purging. Waiting for a minute before puffing proved an effective way to get more flavour in the last 3rd.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

I generally don't purge my cigar unless I need to put it down long enough it may go out or if I'm nubbing it I'll LIGHTLY purge it to keep the smoke and cigar cool.


----------



## notmYJ (Sep 27, 2011)

I rarely if ever purge mine. A friend of mine will purge right after lights, but then again he puffs while he lights. I dont puff while I light. I toast the foot over the flame, turn the foot towards me and give it a gentle blow to check for an even light. Once lit, I let it rest for a min or two, then I finally puff. It may be a long way to go, it may even be the wrong way, but I never get any foul taste or super hot smoke. It simply works for me.


----------



## tek2advanced (Apr 6, 2012)

I enjoy purging during prelights and if/when I have to relight..


----------

